# 5x100 to 5x114.3 wheel adapters



## bsolorzano (Jun 18, 2009)

I like to get some information about wheel adapters, I own a jetta 2003 whith a bolt pattern of 5x100, and I like to know if is safe to install a wheel adapter to change the bolt pattern to 5x114.3 since is much more variety of wheel on that size, anyone has tried or make this change on their own cars, and what's your experience with the conversion.
Thank's for your information


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 5x100 to 5x114.3 wheel adapters (bsolorzano)*

decent quality adapters are ok. 
http://adaptitusa.com/ did my buddies adapters. i know matt crooke is selling custom adapters but can't find the company name right now.


----------



## bsolorzano (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: 5x100 to 5x114.3 wheel adapters (a2lowvw)*

Thank you for the tip


----------

